# Alley Lights



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I would like to do something for Aux. Light on the sides of the truck. I've been thinking about doing something for alley lights. But what ever I do I want them to be kind of hidden. I'm not sure how I wanna do it, anyone? I've heard about the stake pocket work lights but I want something a little more incognito. Any suggestions?


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

http://www.sidebysidesports.com/xmledofli642.html

led light bars. mount em inside facing sideays. real bright kinda pricey though


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Alright, no offense but why do you need alleys? If you're just doing driveways and praked on the side of the road then the only real areas that you would need to focus on would be front and back which you have already done. Only benefit of the lights on the side would be for someone backing out of their driveway on the other side of the road. Just get an $80 dual rotator and call it a day and save your $$ austin.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey austin hes not looking for warning lights hes looking for work lights.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

AHHH I see, I saw the led bar you posted and automatically assumed warning lights.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

haha no he wants some sort of work light facing sideways. KL&M the only thing i can think of for work lights hidden like u want are interior lights.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

take a set of cheapie fog lights and mount them to the step bar brackets facing outward..

20 bucks ......done..or in the rear side windows facing out.....

what truck?....pictures?>


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

If you have a truck tool box, then you could mount them there! I just got a mx-7000 light bar and it has alleys, not really sure what I will use them for? but I got them, front work lignts are great!


----------



## NY_plow_guy (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a set ofwork lights mounted on the rear coners of my stake pockets The lights aren't hidden by any means but they do work good and light up the edges fo driveways when backing out, Mine are on a switch in the cab with so cable run to the rear and the wires come up through the tail hight housings to the stake pockets. I'll get pics of them soon.


----------



## Mstrfxit12 (Dec 29, 2006)

I had thought about the alley/work light thing for quite a while too. How about installing a post mount movable spotlight similar to what public safety and wreckers have. It would give you a little more flexibility and not be up on the roof to get hit by branches during storms.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

hey i was thinking about this today what about mounting some cheap fog lights like Dissociative said inbetween the cab and bed would be less noticeable there. just a thought


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got the running board brackets from my truck. Maybe if I took them and put one back on each side, the bracket not the entire board. I could bolt a light to the bracket from under the truck shining out the side. Hmmmmm


----------



## mcfly89 (Nov 2, 2005)

or screw a 12" led strip directly to the side of the frame.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I've installed these on two vehicles so far and they are very effective.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/surfacemnt/sm_MightyNightLt.html

http://soundoff.smugmug.com/gallery/8991730_yzwSn#597819089_PVmpQ

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/...talls/North Providence Police/222 - K9 Tahoe/


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

thats a mean looking tahoe.....very nice


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

*Side plow lights*

What I did is due to my back window realy never fogs I used my rear window defrost switch ,this is a great power supply to run my light in back and my side lights. Due to the switch is made for hi amps anyways.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

ezcleanfilter;1142000 said:


> What I did is due to my back window realy never fogs I used my rear window defrost switch ,this is a great power supply to run my light in back and my side lights. Due to the switch is made for hi amps anyways.


Ok I'll bite, what vehicle do you have and why would you think the switch was rated for high amperage?


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1142544 said:


> Ok I'll bite, what vehicle do you have and why would you think the switch was rated for high amperage?


The switch is high amp due to has to heat element for defrost. Current has to go through to heat window elements have to have a few amps to heatup. I have just an old s10 that I went through and did alot of work to,I have alot of time on my hands due to my small business. I went to school for auto and owned a garage for 4 years till I got a patent for my product . That is all I ment ,If you would like to see my pics just go to my link and you will see my truck. I can light up the night ,I setup 2 altenators to. Here's my link

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The reason I ask is that on many vehicles, the defrost switches are only designed for millamps. The actual defrost circuit is powered through a relay or other high amp device, such as a MOSFET. I am not sure how it was designed in the S10, so I'm saying you are wrong, I am just curious. Plus most defrosters are on a timer, so that was another question I had.


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

SafetyLighting;1142564 said:


> The reason I ask is that on many vehicles, the defrost switches are only designed for millamps. The actual defrost circuit is powered through a relay or other high amp device, such as a MOSFET. I am not sure how it was designed in the S10, so I'm saying you are wrong, I am just curious. Plus most defrosters are on a timer, so that was another question I had.


Yup im bad yes it is through a relay, but never had a problem not staying on. But yes you are right on the relay,owell I didn't know it was test day hahah


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

LOL, sorry, just curious.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

cheap flood style lights (like the 8 dollar work lamps you can get at any store) mounted under the bed to the frame.


----------

